# Question on use of...



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Madder root, Rattanjot, or alkanet. I need info for a special order that would use one or more of these natural colorants. Has anyone used any of these natural colorants and how well do they color? I need a lavendar color. And yes it has to be natural, its for one of my holistic customers. Thanks in advance. Tammy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Tammy, This is the guide I have seen so far: http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapcolors.html

The mention alkanet root further down as a lavender color.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

So have you used it? I read that there are issues with ph. Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH I like that red sandalwood powder


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

and Tammy you do know that mica's are natural minerals


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

I have only used mica's.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I am not sure if there is any holistic purpose to micas so I will consult with the holistic gurus around here. There has to be a specific purpose behind the use of each added ingredient. So now I have more homework. Thank you all for your insights. Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Minerals minerals minerals 
http://mineral.galleries.com/Minerals/Silicate/Micas.htm

I just can't believe there isn't holistic properties considering they are very close to clay.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

What's the difference between ultramarines and micas? Those and clays are the only things I have used.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.teachsoap.com/colorants.html
tells the difference


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, so according to that site, micas start as a natural product but in the end they are coated with pigments (oxides and/or ultramarines) and/or FD&C colorants. Interesting. I thought I had ordered some micas at one time. Need to take a look.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Gurus say that if it was only for the colorant yes I could use micas but where there is certian properties that are needed in these soaps it would be better to use the Madder root and alkanet. So off I go inter-shopping  Tammy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Be sure and let us know how it goes. I've always wanted to experiment with such but never seem to have the time.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Okie dokie. Tammy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I know that ellenessentials.com just had a natural colorant swap, she posted the results on her site and I posted it here. I know I saved it 'somewhere' 

Just know that with soap being a wash off product, saying that anything is of benefit...passed that it doesn't strip off oils like detergent bars do, makes you making medical claims that puts your soap in the cosmetic catagory. And does anything really get passed the lye but color? Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I know Vicki, this is what the client wants in the soap so all I can do is make to order right? I won't have any packaging or such involved as this is a BULK BULK order so there are several batches being made, I'm not packaging that much! Yep I looked at that last night, and looked up all the other info on it. Normal name is Bugloss. What a name!Tammy


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

4fromgoatilia said:


> I know Vicki, this is what the client wants in the soap so all I can do is make to order right?


Nope, not here. I am waaaayyy too busy with my regular line to play around with custom orders, especially sutff I would have to experiment with just to see if it would work.

I would have to get many requests for something specific to add it to my line and even then I may introduce it as a seasonal item to see if it moves.

Sara


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I like to experiment. So for me this is an adventure, along with my dragons blood experiment. Tammy


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Can you post photos of the colors you achieved by using natural colorants? I do find it interesting.

Sara


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep, I am gonna post all experiments. Tammy


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Alkanet Root works much better if you infuse the oils with it first and it can be scratchy if not strained or too much is used.. Way too much trouble for me to use when I felt it was not consistant with the color it gave me.. Some one on here uses it regular because I sent them some of what I had.. Beet root powder does not work unless you use it in HP soap and then you will end up with pink or red suds if too much is used and it can stain..
That being said, if anyone wants some alkanet root, I will be happy to send it to them.. I will personally never mess with it again, LIke others I don't have time..when the micas, and ultras are out there to use.. 
Barbara


----------

